# [SOLVED] Can't start Security Center, Error 1068



## llanita (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, I have a laptop with Windows Vista, and I recently had to remove the FBI Moneypak Virus, so I don't know if this might have had anything to do with my not being able to get Security Center to start. 

I've looked online for the solutions and tried a couple of things. 

I've checked Security Center under Services and couldn't get it started. I get 1068 Error, I check under Properties for Dependencies and it's blank.

I ran a System File check and it was repaired successfully. 

I don't know what else to check.

:sad:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Hi please see the info here Security Center service is turned off, Error 1068


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Hi, you might be lucky and restarting services will work, if not we need to dig deeper. To make this easier for you:-

Go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type (copy paste each line):-


```
sc config Winmgmt start= Auto (press enter)

sc config RpcSs start= Auto (press enter)

sc config wscsvc start= delayed-auto (press enter)
```
Restart your computer, if you receive any error messages post back with them please.


----------



## llanita (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Hi and thanks for the posts.


joeten, thanks for the link but as I mentioned in my post, I don't have any dependencies under the Dependencies Tab.

jenae, 
I did as you recommended, and the second line I got a FAILED 5. The first and third lines were Successful. I restarted the laptop also.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Hi, open a cmd as admin (as shown) and at the prompt type:-


```
sc queryex RpcSs > 0 & notepad 0
```
 (press enter) 

Please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## llanita (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Done. Here's the notepad entry


SERVICE_NAME: RpcSs 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 908
FLAGS :


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Hi, well according to your last post the service (remote procedure call) is running. This was item 2 that you reported error 5. Is the security center running?

Could you open a cmd as admin (as shown) and run this :-

net start > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) Please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## llanita (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Security Center is still not running.

Remote Procedure Call is running

Windows Management Instrumentation is still not running. 

Here is the Notepad info:
These Windows services are started:

Application Experience
avast! Antivirus
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Base Filtering Engine
CareMon
CNG Key Isolation
COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic System Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
dlcx_device
DNS Client
Extensible Authentication Protocol
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Group Policy Client
Human Interface Device Access
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
IPsec Policy Agent
KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Plug and Play
Portable Device Enumerator Service
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Protected Storage
ReadyBoost
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Secondary Logon
Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
Security Accounts Manager
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
SoftThinks Agent Service
Software Licensing
SSDP Discovery
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Tablet PC Input Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Telephony
Terminal Services
Themes
UMVPFSrv
UPnP Device Host
User Profile Service
WebClient
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Defender
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Error Reporting Service
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Windows Remote Management (WS-Management)
Windows Search
Windows Time
Windows Update
WLAN AutoConfig
Workstation

The command completed successfully.

Thanks


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Hi, thanks for that we now know WMI and security center are not running. I suspect you have a problem with WMI, now this can be difficult to fix.

Important:- backup all data you wish to keep.

Please do not go anywhere else looking for a solution, the wrong move here could mean having to format and reinstall.

Open a cmd as admin (as shown) and type:-


```
Winmgmt /verifyrepository > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

Please post the notepad outcome here.(do not worry if this fails, just give us the error)

Also at the same cmd prompt (copy paste):-


```
echo > 0 & sc queryex winmgmt >> 0 & sc queryex wscsvc >> 0 & echo >> 1 & notepad 1
```
(press enter)

Please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## llanita (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

ok This is from the first code:
WMI repository is consistent

This is from the second code:
ECHO is on.
ECHO is on.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Hi,forgot the "1" Please run this:- (copy paste into cmd as admin)


```
echo > 1 & sc queryex winmgmt >> 1 & sc queryex wscsvc >> 1 & echo >> 1 & notepad 1
```


----------



## llanita (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Ok here it is

ECHO is on.

SERVICE_NAME: winmgmt 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 126 (0x7e)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 0
FLAGS : 

SERVICE_NAME: wscsvc 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1068 (0x42c)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 0
FLAGS : 
ECHO is on.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Hi, as I said WMI problems can be difficult, you report that WMI repository is consistent, this indicates WMI is started and working, now your sc query shows it stopped and the win32 exit code 126 relates to the specified module not being found?

I suspect Avast is at fault here, however we need more info so cmd as admin and (copy paste):-


```
reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winmgmt" /s > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

Please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## llanita (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Here it is 


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winmgmt
DisplayName REG_SZ Windows Management Instrumentation
ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
Description REG_SZ @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll,-204
ObjectName REG_SZ localSystem
ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x0
Start REG_DWORD 0x2
Type REG_DWORD 0x20
DependOnService REG_MULTI_SZ RPCSS
ServiceSidType REG_DWORD 0x1
FailureActions REG_BINARY 840300000000000000000000030000001400000001000000C0D4010001000000E09304000000000000000000
DelayedAutostart REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winmgmt\Parameters
ServiceDllUnloadOnStop REG_DWORD 0x1
ServiceDll REG_EXPAND_SZ C:\Users\shoshi\wgsdgsdgdsgsd.dll
ServiceMain REG_SZ ServiceMain

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winmgmt\Enum
0 REG_SZ Root\LEGACY_WINMGMT\0000
Count REG_DWORD 0x1
NextInstance REG_DWORD 0x1


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Hi, you need to have your system checked for left over virus infections, please reference this thread and make a post at our security forum, they will either repair your problem or return you to this forum, they will advise your WMI service is not active.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## llanita (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Ok I'm checking it now. In case I don't need to come back here, I want to thank you for taking the time to help me. It is much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## llanita (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*

Just wanted to let you know that my problem has been resolved. Thank you.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, thank you for letting us know. I knew you were OK when the last DDS log header read correctly. Please follow the keep safe advice and post back with any questions anytime.


----------



## arifi (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Can't start Security Center, Error 1068*



llanita said:


> Ok I'm checking it now. In case I don't need to come back here, I want to thank you for taking the time to help me. It is much appreciated. Thank you



So how did you solve it?Was it a virus that caused that problem?


----------

